# Please pray for an El Campo family involved in a boating accident



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Please send prayers. Both were thrown from the boat. Luckily she got him back in the boat. He was life-flighted to Houston with both legs broken plus an arm and great loss of blood from the boat running over them. She has fractured vertebrates and bleeding spleen. He is in ICU


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Prayers sent for them.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Prayers sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Horrible news, Prayers sent


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers. God Bless.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Prayers going up for this couple. My grandaughter babysits for their children and my understanding is it appears there will be many surgeries to come for this young man.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Prayers on the way.

Can you expand on the details of what happened?


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Prayers sent for the family and medical teams involved.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

angelsm


----------



## Bubba Likes It (Apr 24, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Horrible news. Prayers headed their way!


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

Prayers sent for a full recovery to both- I went to college with both parties involved and I can tell you they are both good people


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Boating Accident*

Truly bad news. Prayers sent. 
Can you give the details of the accident?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent, we pray for a speedy recovery


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Kill switches are a good thing...wear them.

Prayers for all, speedy recovery.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent.


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I will keep them in my prayers. God please let them have a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Dang prayers sent . Where was the accident at ?


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

Prayers sent! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for quick and full recovery.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

Preyers sent


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

praying for best recovery soon...

.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

We will be praying for a speedy recovery for both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Prayers going out to them both. If this is the same accident that happened on Carancahua Bay then my neighbor was talking to either friends or family of this couple on the phone when it happened and asked if I could go help. At the time we had no idea what was all going on and if they was even being helped yet. When I got there they was being taken care of and waiting for life flight for him. From my understanding is the wife saved his life because if he was alone there may have not been to good of an ending. Makes me think to wear my kill switch even more.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers up for these two and their family's.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Prayers Sent


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Prayers going out to them both. If this is the same accident that happened on Carancahua Bay then my neighbor was talking to either friends or family of this couple on the phone when it happened and asked if I could go help. At the time we had no idea what was all going on and if they was even being helped yet. When I got there they was being taken care of and waiting for life flight for him. From my understanding is the wife saved his life because if he was alone there may have not been to good of an ending. Makes me think to wear my kill switch even more.


Yes, it's the same accident. Always wear your kill switch.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Prayers sent their way. 

This is really close to home. I've fished/lived on that bay most my life and know most folks that fish in that area. I also know that in that particular bay some of the chop can get pretty nasty and come from awkward directions. I ran a small poling skiff in that bay for years and had some pretty close calls myself. 

I hope everything goes OK and they all make a speedy recovery.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Im close friends with the brother of the man. He recently had surgery to begin repairs to the injuries and try to set broken bones. Sounds like many more surgeries to come. The prop missed his femoral artery by 5mm. Very lucky to be alive but hes not out of the woods yet. Continue the prayers and remember the life vests and kill switches.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

anybody know what happened? 

what kinda boat was it?


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

up


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Prayers up.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for the family and friends.

Sad news.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I heard there was gonna be a blood drive at the KC hall in El Campo!!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Kind of*



tail-chaser said:


> anybody know what happened?
> 
> what kinda boat was it?


From what I heard they were headed out to go fishing and a hook caught his wife's shirt he let go of the wheel and hit a wave which threw him out. The boat circled around and ran him over breaking both his legs and arm. Also cut up pretty bad from the prop.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

snapperlicious said:


> From what I heard they were headed out to go fishing and a hook caught his wife's shirt he let go of the wheel and hit a wave which threw him out. The boat circled around and ran him over breaking both his legs and arm. Also cut up pretty bad from the prop.


Wow...that's horrible. In the blink of an eye it all went south. Prayers for a full and speedy recovery.

Be careful out there guys. It could happen to anyone of us.


----------



## Abdot1021 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Update on Memorial Day accident*

We are both home now. My wounds have healed and he is another 6 weeks from learning to walk again. The prayers are working and it touches my heart to see so many strangers taking time to care about us. Here is my post recounting our terrible day.... Yes, it started with a hook he was trying to get out of my shirt. In the blink of an eye we were in the water, boat circling us fast. After it died inches from me, it drifted a good 40 yards. I started to swim to Shawn. He told me he needed help, I could see his femur bone. I swam to the boat, anchored it and called Christy, but I didn't know where I was... I grabbed the square float and swam back to him. I put the float under his back and started towing him in by his shirt.... The boat is a good bit further away by this point. I swam as fast and hard as I could being scared of sharks by this point as well. I barely pulled myself in the first time, I didn't know how I was going to get us both in.... We were both very tired when we found the anchor rope and pulled the boat to us. I told him to help with his one good arm and pulled his belt as hard as I could. He pushed with his shattered leg and rolled in. (I also didn't realize at the time that he was hit because he thought the boat was going to hit me and he tried to push it away from me.)

I happened to have 3 dry hand towels in my tackle box and wrapped both legs and the arm (he said it was a good idea when I was packing because he knew I wouldn't want to touch any fish or bait, being a rookie and all). I used my fishing shirt to tie off the worst leg... I had also randomly put my phone in my pink tackle box instead of my pocket and it's the only thing that didn't fly out with us. I had 911 on speaker and waved my arms until a fisherman came, I threw him our line, but didn't know to secure it to our boat. I held on to the anchor with my toes when I realized it, he towed us the 500 yards or so to the dock. The ambulance pulled up at the same time. The EMS stabilized him and had LifeFlight there in minutes. Accident at 7am in Boca Chica and rooftop Memorial Hermann by 9am. God sent so many of His angels to save Shawn's life that day, seen and unseen.

You know who also saved him? The people who gave blood before the accident. It's quick, free and virtually painless compared to what the recipients that need it go through. Being here 17 days straight I hear Life Flight multiple times an hour, and sometimes multiple times in minutes. Did you know they just started carrying blood on Life Flight 18 months ago? The propeller severed one of two of his major femoral arteries and was a fraction of an inch from the second.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Prayers continue


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Continued prayers for a full recovery to both of you....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad to hear y'all both are back home and doing better. Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

You are incredibly brave and I will pray for a complete recovery for you both.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Prayers headed y'all's way.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Prayers sent!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

This is the first time I have seen this thread. I was on vacation, in Cape Carancahua, at the time and have no internet. I am very happy that you have made a recovery and that your husband is making progress. I pray for his and your continued recovery, both physically and emotionally. You are a very strong woman for being able to face something like that and do what you did.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Praying for y'll,,, there is no way my wife would of been able to do any of what you did,,, You are a hero to your family and to the fishing community.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Continued prayers for you guys. Hope he makes a complete recovery.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

So glad to hear the good report. Prayers for a complete recovery.

Give fishing another go ... not all trips are like this one.  

God bless!!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

God bless you !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow. You really kept it together and did all the right things after a terrible accident. You should be proud of yourself. Praying for your husbands complete and speedy recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

angelsm


----------

